
Stanford launches its ResearchKit-based app overseas - shahryc
http://mashable.com/2015/08/06/researchkit-stanford-overseas/
======
shahryc
"Stanford University's ResearchKit-based health app is headed overseas as a
part of an effort to help researchers learn more about heart disease on a
global scale."

